# Excel berechnet keine Formeln mehr



## exitboy (19. März 2007)

Hallo,

mein Excel berrechnet seit letzter Woche keine Formeln mehr.

Jede Formel steht, auch in neuen Dokumenten nur noch mit "=SUMME(A1:A2)" in den Feldern.

Keine Sorge, Formelansicht ist deaktiviert 

weiß nicht woran das liegt... .


----------



## Leola13 (19. März 2007)

Hai,

hast du unter Extras - Optionen - Reiter Berechnen etwas verstellt ?

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Lucas Linux (24. März 2007)

;-)   einstellungs fehler! Whrscheinlich hasst du irgent etwas umgestellt! Im Notfall empfele ich dir eine Neuinstalation von Office.            :suspekt: :suspekt:


----------

